# Matching helmet color to bike



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

Now let's be honest when shopping for a new helmet do you take your bike's color into consideration?
I was shopping for a new one yesterday and realized I was doing that without even thinking.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

No but I match my camelbak.


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

It is in the back of my mind. If I am equally liking two helmets as my final choices, then I will pick the one that matches better.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I try not to pick colors that do not work together, but if I can't match, I contrast.


----------



## killarbb (Feb 16, 2012)

i have been in the past, and will be in the future, guilty of this


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I usually just go black, that way it pretty much goes ok with everything.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Black for the MTB and white for the road that way no matching issues


Pagey


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i actually try not to match. dont clash though. mostly choose black, blue and gray colors...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

ls1geezer said:


> Now let's be honest when shopping for a new helmet do you take your bike's color into consideration?


I have multiple bikes in different colors, and my shoes and backpack already do not match, so getting the helmet to color-coordinate with anything is a lost cause.

My most recent two helmet purchases were silver-grey and dark-grey respectively. Those colors pretty much go with anything.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I try to make it match my Camelbak. I will eventully switch bikes, but my camelbak is a constant. 

Black Flux helmet, to match my red and black camelbak. Style is everything!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

lets say your bike is bright blue, you match your helmet, now you have this standout bright blue bowl on your head, and to top it off, you have red hair. Matching your bike and helmet is flat out wierd to me. I go for subtle colors.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a black bike with some gray and white, a gray osprey pack, and a black helmet


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Match the helmet to the bike? I thought it was the other way around!


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're dropping used car kind of money on a bike you may as well look good riding it !


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Kinda sad.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

Generally try to match the jersey I'll wear most often then the bike(s).


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Have I mistakenly entered the roadie forum?


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

* I don't worry too much about it as this number is a solid choice with any ensemble.* :devil:


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm guilty of this... My helmet matches the color of my Giant- blue and black


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

I recently bought one helmet and yes I did match it with my bike. White red & black


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a fox black and white and my giant is black white and red, I didn't do it on purpose, it was the only helmet that fit my huge noggin


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

No. Never even thought about. I did just buy the jersey that matches my Full Face helmet though.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

def guilty. i have 2 sets of helmets :/


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont get why sone people felt guilty or think its a bad thing to match the color. If matching colors is your thing go for it by all means


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, you got me now. I matched my clothes to the bike (bike is black/white, yea I know, very original), then my Camelback and shoes to my clothes, and then helmet to my clothes.

It is a vicious circle now, because if I want to buy new bike now I need to match it to the clothes. So I am kinda stuck in the black black/white combo.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely not. I tend to stick with colors like black or white or grey so that it goes well with anything. For those who like to match colors, what if you end up getting a new bike a year from now that's a different color? You're going to have to buy a new helmet because now your old one doesn't match your new bike's color.


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just get whatever helmet appeals to me at the time. Nothing flamboyant, but something that works. Currently I've got a black Livestrong one which does in fact match my bike but that wasn't planned


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> what if you end up getting a new bike a year from now that's a different color? You're going to have to buy a new helmet because now your old one doesn't match your new bike's color.


No no no, you are doing it wrong. Once you get in the loop of buying color matched stuff, that's it, there is no way out. Buying new bike? It will have to fit into your existing color scheme, sorry. Frame does not come in that color? Well, time to look for new manufacturer / frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I try every helmet the shop has and buy the one that fits my head most naturally. I'm still amazed that my Italian friends let me ride road with them.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

cigarlover said:


> I'm guilty of this... My helmet matches the color of my Giant- blue and black


Black and blue is good. Matches my knees and elbows.


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> Black and blue is good. Matches my knees and elbows.


That just means you're trying hard enough


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Matching is for chicks! jk lol. Black helmet here to match my black camelbak. Since black goes with everything and bikes tend to be swapped and upgraded.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

Def do not match helmet to bike. Especially if its a crazy color bike.. like orange or green. I have a blue bike. Black Giro and a black camelbak. But thats just me. I prefer a nice black helmet


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought an 09 black silver and gold specialized Hardrock and matched it with a fox striker helmet that is silver.


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

i need a matte black helmet.. to match my bike


----------



## honkifyoubonk (May 3, 2012)

ghey


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

sorry about that.sucks for you huh


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

does anyone use the bell faction helmets? they look cooler to me than the tron helmets.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

sweet


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I made the mistake of getting a white helmet to match the white and black jersey for my white and black bike. Ended up selling the bike and replacing it with an almost all black bike. Looked kinda goofy unless I wore the black and white jersey. Finally replaced it with a black helmet, and now a black Camelbak to replace the red one that I was previously using. 

I think that it is absolutely fine to color match. We pay a lot of cash for these damn things, so you might as well go all out, and make it look good also.


----------



## Flumestar (May 1, 2012)

*Match my head*

If it fits well and gives my head comfort that's what I buy plus looking like you could care less is (according to my wife) sexy and actually I could care less it's on my head and I can't see that anyway. Also I'm not looking at my shoes, my shorts, my helmet, or my bike I'm watching the trail, the road and all the people around me , especially the summer drivers when on the road hey are so unpredictable.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

I have grey matter in my head so I chose a grey helmet. Actually, when I started biking I had a snow boarding helmet I'd just paid $150 for so I'm still using it. I know it looks like I should be a Panzer commander but, well what the hell, it's paid for, is great protection short of a full faced helmet, and the grey color goes with just about anything.


----------



## HOODFIELD (Jul 15, 2012)

Guilty as charged. :yikes:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also have the shoes, and a bright orange jersey and just got orange pedals.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I try to go with gray or silver so it will match everything. Black does as well but I find the silver to stay a little cooler. Like with others, when I do match it colorwise it's to my CamelBak.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

blk or white lids only and whatever stickers my kid puts on 'em or freestyle artworks with a permanent marker.


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

Almost got a different helmet because they matched too well but it fit the best.


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

None of my gear matches. But for some reason, I have alot of clashing color combo camoflage gear.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Function over fashion every time...I don't care what I look like and really don't care what others think. The way I ride I need all the safety I can get! LOL


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I always buy hazel helmets to match my eyes.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i think some of you are trying a little too hard. matching bike/helmet/clothes looks a bit generic to me. no need to sign neg rep but please leave amusing note. thanks in advance.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

I ordered a silver helmet thinking it would be cooler (temperature, not looks) and received a blue one. So now I have a blue helmet to match my blue bike. Men make plans, God makes decisions - I guess.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Seriously thought this was a joke.

Unsubscribing due to a fear of my gayness level rising every time I see this thread


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

roxtar said:


> Seriously thought this was a joke.
> 
> Unsubscribing due to a fear of my gayness level rising every time I see this thread


On behalf of the sheep who I side with, don't take it so seriously. Some riders as you can see could care less about fashion, others care a little, and other riders like to look coordinated (maybe their wives have a say in that). It's all pretty normal to me. I'm in the "some care a little" group in that I can tell when I look totally goofy but anything short of that is fine. When I see somebody who is color coordinated I appreciate it. What the heck, they took the time to get it together and they look good. And no, I'm not gay which has pretty much no relevance here.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

My helmet matches my bike, but that is as far as I go. My clothes don't match and I use my yard cutting shoes on the trail....so put me in the 'only cares a little' category.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Really?
Doesn't this belong on RoadBikeReview.com, not here?

Fit and function over fashion any day. A strong, comfortable helmet is the way to go. Beside, your bike turns brown/grey after 3 miles anyway.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> Really?
> Doesn't this belong on RoadBikeReview.com, not here?
> 
> Fit and function over fashion any day. A strong, comfortable helmet is the way to go. Beside, your bike turns brown/grey after 3 miles anyway.


 I'm totally coordinated (ha). My black Shimano shoes came from eBay with no color choice, my other grey Nike trail shoes were in the closet, my brown shorts with lots of pockets and a cutoff look came from God knows where, my by now patched up red dri-fit shirt came from the Nike store my daughter works at and is a good color so I can be seen 30' down a hillside in the brush, my $12 gloves were all the LBS had, ditto for my spiffy $25 Fox helmet that just happens to match my bike (hoora!), and finally my $18 Bell camel pack from Walmart is compact, holds plenty of fluid along with my pump and was something I needed in a hurry.

So there you go, it all works at a spending level my wifey-pooh doesn't mind. That's the coordination I need.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry I didn't read through the entire post so I'm probably repeating what others have said....

If you want to, go for it  However you may be the only one that notices. I will look at cool bikes & such on the trail, don't really care about the color matching.

Personally, I make sure my socks DON'T match the rest of my apparel.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

My bikes bikes are red, metallic orange, black, lime green, dark green, and light blue. I now have to buy HOW many helmets? I've been doing it wrong for too many years now. I wear my helmet until it breaks or I have to replace it after a crash.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Black helmet, black components, random color frame. I coordinate my shizzle like a boss.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I was actually a little disappointed that the full-face helmet, which fit me perfectly and was on sale at the LBS, happened to be red and black. Just like my bike. And just like my hydration pack, which also happens to be red and grey. And like my go-to riding shorts, also red. 

I didn't intend to be this color-coordinated. Just kind of worked out that way. Maybe I can find an old pair of Air Jordans to ride in, just to top the whole thing off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

*good*

good post...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

After reading all these, I'm pricing a SixSixOne Recon in grey and white to match my bike.


----------



## IrideBikes801 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be honest, I love matching. All my motorcycle gear matches (black and white gear on my black and white bike). My mtb is black and red, and my pressure suit is black and green! Its driving me crazy, but its much too hot to wear a jersey over the top, and its uncomfortable not to wear a shirt under the suit. I just have to deal with it


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I matched my helmet to the tires. 

Black


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Jaroslav Kulhavy rides a matched set. :eekster:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Woo hoo, I guess that closes this thread.  Off to get a matching helmet....


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

When I first started biking I matched my helmet to my bike, but now I wear a jersey for the local bike team, I would prefer to match my helmet to my jersey.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I always buy a white helmet for visibility when I ride on the road.


----------



## F2a (Aug 20, 2012)

It's easy when you just buy everything in black.


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

F2a said:


> It's easy when you just buy everything in black.


Same train of thought. Plus it hides dirt.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup, my helmet matches both my bikes.

And my life jacket matches my kayak, as does the cooler bag I bring out on the boat with me.

And when I get around to buying a jersey and colder weather gear, it will also match my bikes. Luckily they both have a pretty similar color scheme, so what matches one will match the other.

I don't specificly buy certain products for the colors, but if it's something I'm going to buy anyway, and the opportunity is there to make it match, then why not?


----------



## gav329 (Aug 19, 2012)

Only if you're a roadie would you match the 2!! Mountain bikers don't do that!!


Gav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

It's when your wife or significant other buys you a new helmet and then you have to go look for a new bike to match... that's when you know your are hooked for life.


----------

